# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me çfarë sporti merreni..?

## mario_kingu

me cfare sporti merreni ju antare te nderuar?
ose me mire a merreni me stervitje vrapim etc
po e filloj nga vetja  

me sportet qe merrem eshte Tenisi edhe Noti tek keto te dya jan te pakten njehere ne jav

----------


## Bamba

Une merrem me sportin e futbollit...e shoh ne tv dmth!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## donna76

Vrap dhe not.

----------


## stern

*me sporte te renda

hedhje me parashute
*

----------


## 2043

hedhje nga dollapi

----------


## broken_smile

vrap perdite per te kapur ne kohe tramin autobuzin dhe trenin

----------


## fadiola

vrap cdo mengjes per te kapur urbanin per te vajtur ne pun...

----------


## Marya

ngritje peshash

mbaj gjithe diten gocen ne krah :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Une me kafe ne dore jashte palestres ju jap kurajo atyre qe ngren pesha

----------


## letaa

> Une merrem me sportin e futbollit...e shoh ne tv dmth!





hahahaha  Bamba  mir e kee,  edhe une e shof ne TV ndonjeher :P hehehehe

----------


## daniel00

Vrap , gira , permblidhet me rezultatin e heqjes se peshes . :P

----------


## e panjohura

Rrij ulur-mundohem te shtoj ne peshe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Nuk praktikoj sport fizik, vetem mendor. Rri kot dhe luaj lojra 3d.

----------


## alnosa

> *me sporte te renda
> 
> hedhje me parashute
> *



obobobo jam hedhur 1 here te vetme dhe jo nga ndonje lartesi e madhe ,dhe mire qe nuk kam vdekur ,kush ta kete qef mos ta provoi pa u praktikuar me lartesite me pare .

para 3 vjetesh  ne not shkoja tani ne asnje ,kam nje kosh basketbolli prapa shtepise ndonjehere ne jave cuku loz ndonje cik ,po e shoh se kam zene dhjame dhe pertoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

kame ca mjete ushtrimore.

Edhe ndonjeher, kur nuk pritoj me u zgjuar heret e me ngajte... :pa dhembe:

----------


## stern

> obobobo jam hedhur 1 here te vetme dhe jo nga ndonje lartesi e madhe ,dhe mire qe nuk kam vdekur ,kush ta kete qef mos ta provoi pa u praktikuar me lartesite me pare .
> 
> para 3 vjetesh  ne not shkoja tani ne asnje ,kam nje kosh basketbolli prapa shtepise ndonjehere ne jave cuku loz ndonje cik ,po e shoh se kam zene dhjame dhe pertoj


*ska gje me te bukur(per mua te pakten)adrenalin pur
ashtu eshte ne fakt duhet te praktikohesh me lartesite pastaj fiuuuuuuuuuuuu
por eshte e llogjikshme qe smund te hidhesh as tandem pa u praktikuar ne toke me ushtrime speciale*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ngritje peshash
> 
> mbaj gjithe diten gocen ne krah


hahaha marya do shkruaja spo praktikoj asnje stervitje apo ushtrim, por me dhe nje ide  :ngerdheshje:  pardje pshm, vajzen e zuri gjumi ne makin, dhe me vinte keq ta zgjoja, dhe i ngjita shkallet me te ne krah plus me nje cante qe te keput mesin, ate dite vec ishja ne dhimbje kur ecia lol, kjo do te thot duhet te bej me shume stervitje ;p

----------


## toni54

po me u merr me sport dmth me ju kshtu atij sporti...po nuka jam i kyqur diku ne sport ....por ne kohen e lire luaj futboll e kam hobi qe nga femijeria...

----------


## xfiles

> *ska gje me te bukur(per mua te pakten)adrenalin pur
> ashtu eshte ne fakt duhet te praktikohesh me lartesite pastaj fiuuuuuuuuuuuu
> por eshte e llogjikshme qe smund te hidhesh as tandem pa u praktikuar ne toke me ushtrime speciale*


Ke provuar ndonjehere te vrasesh per te ndjere ate rrjedhen e adrenalines? 
Pozicioni jot si mjeke do te favorizonte. Thone qe eshte addictive.

----------


## stern

*xfiles
larg o zot,ate lloj adrenaline se du yllo mjaftohem vetem me kete te hedhjeve
Perqafime*

----------

